# Caught some rabbits in my skunk trap and am wondering what breed they are



## Jersey (Dec 9, 2011)

Hi everybody ,

Theprevious owners of my house used to breedrabbits. Needless to say, a few escaped the outside pen and got left here when they moved. So, I finally caught them (both females) and they are very friendly rabbits despite being wild for over a year now. Just wondering what breed they could possibly be.

















Ps. they are both this length if it makes a difference. (That is a 2 liter bottle)













Thanks!


----------



## OneTwoThree (Dec 9, 2011)

Oh man, I love them! I don't know what breed, but seriously


----------



## Jersey (Dec 9, 2011)

I agree, they are pretty cute!


----------



## Jersey (Dec 9, 2011)

Anyone?


----------



## pamnock (Dec 9, 2011)

They look like Heinze 57 mixes.


----------



## OneTwoThree (Dec 9, 2011)

*pamnock wrote: *


> They look like Heinze 57 mixes.


That means mutt, right?


----------



## Jersey (Dec 9, 2011)

*OneTwoThree wrote: *


> *pamnock wrote: *
> 
> 
> > They look like Heinze 57 mixes.
> ...


That it does. What mix possibly?


----------



## OneTwoThree (Dec 9, 2011)

I'd guess a broken NZ? The face shape, ears and size seems about right to be a NZ. I seriously love those little socks.


----------



## Jersey (Dec 9, 2011)

That's what I thought too. How can you tell they are not purebred?
Rabbits are definitely not my domain lol.


----------



## MagPie (Dec 9, 2011)

Ooooh that first one is a cutie. What are you going to do with them?


----------



## Jersey (Dec 9, 2011)

well I have a female Netherland Dwarf and they are all in their barn together and get along. So, I'll keep them as pets.


----------



## Jaded (Dec 10, 2011)

They both Look like crossbreds, possibly Holland Lop cross with a large breed.


----------



## Jersey (Dec 10, 2011)

uh ok. I'm guessing they weigh about 7-8 pounds.


----------



## Sweetie (Dec 10, 2011)

I am thinking that they are crosses myself. Not sure what the main breed would be. They may have dutch in them. They are adorable though.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Dec 10, 2011)

I am baffled I could see New Zealand. I have a small screen but the first rabbit is not black and white is it? It looks to be an agouti color? I honestly don't know. Very cute though most definitley!


----------



## Jersey (Dec 10, 2011)

The first one appears to be black and white, however the black is actually a greyish color.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Dec 10, 2011)

Basically yes if you google search chinchilla or squirrel that is an example of an agouti color as in there are separate bands of ring color on the hair shaft.


----------



## Jersey (Dec 10, 2011)

I did not know that agouti in rabbits was called Chinchilla or Squirrel, interesting.
I don't know much about rabbit genetics/color/patterns etc.
So most likely NZ crosses then? What about them gives them away as being a mix breed? Just curious.


----------



## eclairemom (Dec 10, 2011)

They are beautiful and they look great to have been on their own for over a year.


----------



## pamnock (Dec 10, 2011)

woahlookitsme wrote:


> I am baffled I could see New Zealand. I have a small screen but the first rabbit is not black and white is it? It looks to be an agouti color? I honestly don't know. Very cute though most definitley!



I was thinking that may be a black magpie harlequin color.


----------



## pamnock (Dec 10, 2011)

OneTwoThree wrote:


> *pamnock wrote: *
> 
> 
> > They look like Heinze 57 mixes.
> ...



Yes, they are most certainly mixes - the top one may have some harlequin influence, the other may have some dutch mix.


----------



## BertNErnie (Dec 10, 2011)

thats sweet that your going to keep them!


----------



## yamaya17 (Dec 10, 2011)

Idk about the breed, but I think I'm going to stop by today and pick them up, make sure to have them ready to come live with me!


----------



## Jersey (Dec 10, 2011)

they do look quite good! I decided to keep them as there is not much for them to eat, and the black one has been attacked by something as it's one ear is sliced through the middle, so it kind of looks like it has 2 1/2 ears :/.


----------



## Cheyrul (Dec 10, 2011)

they are very cute!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Dec 10, 2011)

Can you please send the 2nd one to me?  He looks JUST like my old buck, Magic. So cute. 

They are definitely mixes. I see maybe some Mini Lop in the first one. They look like they're all Vienna Marked. Do you know what the old owners of your house bred? Breeds and what market? 
For most breeders who have been in the hobby a long time, it's easy to tell if a rabbit is purebred or not.  

Emily


----------



## Jersey (Dec 10, 2011)

I have no idea all I was told is that they bred rabbits so that is why there are rabbits that stick around the barn.

True, to me they all look the same except for the breeds that are very easily discernable.
rabbits to you, are GSD's to me lol.
This is probably a dumb question, but Lops have droopy ears..these don't, so wouldn't a lop mix have droopy ears? :S


----------



## Jersey (Dec 10, 2011)

I just looked at a picture of Magic and you're right, they do look very similar!



*BlueCamasRabbitry wrote: *


> Can you please send the 2nd one to me?  He looks JUST like my old buck, Magic. So cute.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 10, 2011)

Hard to say. The first one looks part lop. The Second bunn looks to be part Dutch.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Dec 10, 2011)

Jersey wrote:


> I have no idea all I was told is that they bred rabbits so that is why there are rabbits that stick around the barn.
> 
> True, to me they all look the same except for the breeds that are very easily discernable.
> rabbits to you, are GSD's to me lol.
> This is probably a dumb question, but Lops have droopy ears..these don't, so wouldn't a lop mix have droopy ears? :S



Nope, their ears don't have to flop if they're lop mix. Magic was part Holland, and his ears stood up. It depends on how much of that breed they have in them though, and what other breeds are there.  

Emily


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 10, 2011)

They are very cute! They're mixes, I don't think anyone on here would be able to tell you for sure what they are, because they really could be a mix of anything and everything. They can just throw in a few guesses


----------



## Jersey (Dec 10, 2011)

True, however that seems to be their only characteristic that makes them look different, but that's probably just me .


----------



## Jersey (Dec 10, 2011)

Their teeth are also horrid looking, very stained and ugly. Is there anything I can do about that?
The black one seems to at some point to have brokenher lower jaw as each side moves on it's own and each bottom tooth. Poor thing


----------



## woahlookitsme (Dec 11, 2011)

I don't believe that vets clean rabbits teeth like they do dogs and cats. Staining and ugly is more of a cosmetic issue i would think. As long as you watch her teeth for over growth or malocclusion.

I would say if her jaw doesn't stop her from eating then she should be okay. If she stops eating or seems like she is in pain I would take her to see someone. After being wild I think she can handle more than any normal rabbit could. If she couldn't she wouldn't have lasted a year and natural selection would have taken over but seems like they should be pretty hardy rabbits.

Also to help with how no one really knows what breeds they are. There are 49 recognized rabbit breeds and if they don't have a particular quality that would lead us to think one or the other then we are no help in determining breed and can only guess. 
If you want to heres pictures of all the breeds recognized.
http://arba.net/breeds.htm
Each breed has its own characteristics like some breeds are only recognized in one color (ex: The American Sable, and Lilac) or some all have a certain type or body form (ex: Arched breeds such as the Belgian Hare and Britannia Petite). If a rabbit is mixed with none of these standing out then it can be hard.


----------



## Jersey (Dec 12, 2011)

She seems to eat okay, I think.. 
I fill their dish everyday so I'm assuming they are all eating well.

Thanks for the link.


----------



## jujub793 (Dec 12, 2011)

they definately look well nurished, times must not have been too tough on them. As for breed... dutch is what first came to my mind and some other larger breed...? i am no expert.


----------



## CCWelch (Dec 12, 2011)

The big head and long ears to me say a lop mix, weight tells me probably mini lop mix with a New Zealand or maybe a French Lop and a Dutch. They are definitely not heavy enough to be New Zealand.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Dec 15, 2011)

I'll take the second one! :biggrin2: lol just kidding, I couldn't get another bunny right now though I'd like to. Sooo coute. Its face,ears and head kinda remind me of a Holland Lop. Wayy too cute!


----------



## Jersey (Dec 15, 2011)

Lol considering the responses to this thread they really must be complete Heinz 57's .


----------



## NickZac (Dec 15, 2011)

The second pic looks almost like a little piglet my friend once had. They are cute. That's crazy to see how relaxed they look considering they were 'wild' for a year!


----------



## Serenity73 (Dec 15, 2011)

I am not sure of the breed either, but I am glad you are keeping them


----------



## Jersey (Dec 16, 2011)

They are a little hard to catch although easier than my own rabbit that I've had since she was about 8 weeks
 .They like running but as soon as I catch them they are extremely friendly and will eat from my hand etc. 
They were pets at one point but I would have assumed that they would have been more wild but I guess not.


----------

